# Colubrids > Hognose >  My Daughter likes our new Anery Hognose.

## GregBennett

I was taking pictures of the new anery male we got today and my 3 year old Daughter wanted to hold him.

She just loves the snakes.

----------

_EdShal_ (07-09-2010)

----------


## Snakefreak64

Nice hoggie, ADORABLE daughter, they grow so fast she is cuuute, my baby is 15 now, man time flys  :Rolleyes2: ,and oh ya smokin anery!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## stratus_020202

Awwww. Love seeing future herpers  :Smile:  They are both adorable.

----------


## Vypyrz

Great photos. It's nice to see kids not afraid of snakes... :Good Job:

----------


## GregBennett

Thanks everyone.




> Great photos. It's nice to see kids not afraid of snakes...


Thanks.

I believe children are naturally not really afraid of anything it's the parents that teach them to be afraid of things.

We are trying to raise her to like and respect all animals. We tell her not to touch any wild animals and to come tell us first. It's funny because she'll be playing in the back yard and come running over to get one of us to show a bug or a lizard.

----------


## joepythons

Nice hog  :Good Job: .Its great to see your little one getting enjoyment out of new snakes to  :Good Job:

----------


## NotaMallard

What a gorgeous snake! And a cute kid too.  :Razz: 
I love any chance to show kids how amazing every animal is, and it's always great to see other kids given the same opportunity.  :Smile:

----------


## jsschrei

Aaawww! So cute. She looks like she is very good about handling the snakes. Gorgeous anery!

----------


## EdShal

beautiful anery, and cute daughter..

----------


## Lolo76

So cute... both of 'em!  :Smile:

----------


## Punkymom

CUTE!  I have to disagree with you about the children/animal thing.  My 3 year old has come SO far from where he used to be regarding animals!  He used to be TERRIFIED of ALL animals!  Kittens, dogs, didn't matter.  I've worked with him and worked with him for SO long!  I started well before he was a year old.  Today we went to a farmer's market and there were chickens walking around.  He was afraid of them but I didn't pick him up.  I told him they wouldn't hurt him.  However, he's probably a rare case.  He doesn't like to be thrown up in the air and he used to be terrified of thunder.  He's come a long way on that, too!  I think my boy is just a very cautious guy who likes to have his feet on the ground and a cage around all animals!  He does great with my snakes, though!  Oh, and BTW, she's PRECIOUS!  My little girl was never chubby like that and I just LOVE chubby babies!

----------


## Jason Bowden

Nice hognose!
That's what it's all about!  I think she'll have some in her room.  LOL

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Beautiful snake!

----------


## Boanerges

Cute pics and beautiful hognose  :Good Job:

----------


## GregBennett

> Nice hognose!
> That's what it's all about!  I think she'll have some in her room.  LOL


Thanks. You can't keep her away from the snakes. She just loves to hold them.




> Beautiful snake!


Thanks.




> Cute pics and beautiful hognose


Thanks.

----------

